
Free Gift for the HN community from a YCSUS S2019 grad, thanks for being awesome - davegoldblatt
My team and I learned SO much during SUS. I found the information so valuable, that I wrote guides for each of the lessons!<p>I compiled these lessons in to an ebook, and am giving them away free to the HN community:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;get.wavechat.me&#x2F;ebook<p>But during that time we also learned how hard it is to fundraise .<p>To solve this problem, we built a product to share your 30s audio pitch with investors. If you want to get matched to investors, feel free to join our waitlist!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vcs.wavechat.me&#x2F;<p>Again, thanks to everyone in SUS for being amazing. Lmk if the guide is useful or if you have any feedback on WavechatVC!
======
austincheney
Thank you for sharing!

~~~
davegoldblatt
You're welcome! Hope it's useful :D

